
The 5,000 Year Leap – 28 Principles of Freedom That Founded America - technologyvault
http://prosperopedia.com/the-5000-year-leap-28-principles-of-freedom-america-founding/
======
elliekelly
>The family unit, consisting of father, mother, and children, was understood
to be the fundamental organizational unit in society. The only way to preserve
the expectations of society with regard to morality, education, and other
aspects of prosperity and stability was to keep the government from
interfering with the family.

Modern society, including government, is failing badly on this front.
Successful attempts are being made consistently to undermine the traditional
family unit and replace it with unworthy substitutes, including “marriage”
between two people of the same gender despite clear evidence of the damage
those policies have on the family and ultimately the civilization.

This "article" is nothing more than heavy-handed religious garbage parading as
patriotism.

